# Fruit fly confusion



## DefyTheNorms (Dec 20, 2017)

I had been buying both melanogaster and hydei.  I have notice tho that the hydei varies tho, which confuses me. The last few times that I purchased hydei they were gold color and of course bigger than the melanogaster (as in first pic), but the first time I purchased hydei they were larger, black, &amp; had obvious red eyes. I prefer the beefier black ones as they were much easier to work with and didn't get as many escapees. Am I dealing with 2 different types of hydei?


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 20, 2017)

@DefyTheNorms Yes, there are many different varieties available. Not to mention continuously breeding cultures from one stock will make variations too. See here for just some of the more common varieties.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Dec 20, 2017)

@CosbyArt Ok, good to know. I need to find a source for the larger black ones


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 20, 2017)

@DefyTheNorms Peter has that variety at BugsInCyberspace (but you have to ask as it is listed out of stock). Or the site I linked to original, here is the store. There are of course many other places that offer them too. I would just recommend against Josh's Frogs for Hydei, as it seems all the cultures are always infested with mites (mine was too). Happy searching.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Dec 20, 2017)

CosbyArt said:


> @DefyTheNorms Peter has that variety at BugsInCyberspace (but you have to ask as it is listed out of stock). Or the site I linked to original, here is the store. There are of course many other places that offer them too. I would just recommend against Josh's Frogs for Hydei, as it seems all the cultures are always infested with mites (mine was too). Happy searching.


Thanks for the info, again! I was going to order flies from Josh's Frogs, so yay for the heads up. I'm good on fruit flies for awhile, but will def order from Bugs in Cyberspace when it's time since there's  a few other items they have that I want. I'm just waiting for the Rainforest mantis to come back in stock!


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 20, 2017)

@DefyTheNorms Your welcome. Glad I did mention them then, it really is too bad on the mites as they do so well on other items. Sounds good, I tend to wait to make larger orders myself.  

If you don't have any luck with Peter anytime soon getting the Hierodula majuscula instock, you can also try DeShawn at MantidKingdom and Rebecca at MantisPlace. Apparently everyone is sold out though at the moment, and others I looked at didn't have them listed.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Dec 20, 2017)

CosbyArt said:


> If you don't have any luck with Peter anytime soon getting the Hierodula majuscula instock, you can also try DeShawn at MantidKingdom and Rebecca at MantisPlace.


I joined a waiting list for one with Mantid Kingdom.  US Mantis has them in stock, but I refuse to pay $25 for one, especially since I can get one at a much more affordable price. I had ordered one from Moonlight Mantids for $12, he supposedly lost all the nymphs before shipment, so he sent me an African mantis as a replacement. She's a beautiful goldish color but I still have my heart set on the Rainforest, so I was little bit disappointed.


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 20, 2017)

@DefyTheNorms Indeed DeShawn tends to have the best prices around, and is great. Sorry to hear bout the Moonlight Mantids problem, but it sounds like you did better than most.

I'd highly recommend looking at breeder feedback (and other feedback non-mantid hobby related) for future buys as it covers nearly every website, forum seller, or person by name. A quick search in the section will give you a heads up on service.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Dec 20, 2017)

CosbyArt said:


> A quick search in the section will give you a heads up on service.


Thanks! I didn't know this existed. I'll definitely check it out.

I know many people had issues with Moonlight mantids, but thankfully with the 6 orders that I placed, I haven't had an issue other than a few slow shipments/responses, and a couple product errors which they corrected. I recently ordered stable flies and a few supplies from Mantis Place (totally pleased and will return). Bugs in Cyberspace and Mantid Kingdom will definitely be getting my business too


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 20, 2017)

@DefyTheNorms Your welcome, and glad to hear service has greatly improved (even I have gotten a mantid from Kevin long ago).  

Well it sounds like you know most of the stores online now, the only other one that I can think of missing is Panterra Pets.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Dec 20, 2017)

CosbyArt said:


> the only other one that I can think of missing is Panterra Pets.


I actually have them bookmarked too!   I think I found all the sources? LOL


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 20, 2017)

@DefyTheNorms Yes, I think you have them all now.


----------



## cwebster (Jan 11, 2018)

Rainbow Mealworms sells hydei.


----------

